# P6X58D Premium or ASUS Rampage III Formula



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking to upgrade my system from a DFI X48 and go I7 but thought I'd ask for some thoughts on these two mobo's. They're pretty close in price and it seems the Rampage has a few more options. Haven't had time to read up on either but my Santa Claus(Mrs. Urlyin) list is due... Any known issues with either mobo? Preference? Thanks in advance


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2010)

They are both solid motherboard, I think I'd go with the Rampage just for the bad ass black and read color scheme.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd of said the P6X58D but lately I've been annoyed by the weird ram stepping on it. I can do 1200/1600/2000, not the crap in between like 1400/1800.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just by looking at the two boards the P6X58D has a much higher power phase system count the caps/fets around the cpu socket:











Color scheme: Rampage
PCIE slots spacing: Rampage
Power Phase: P6X58D 

It's a toss up to me


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you looked at the P6X58D-E? Newer version, has some stuff cut out like extra lan but has a newer sata 6 controller, supports sata 6 raid. It's on the right.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

I recommend my mobo.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

The P6X58D-E is a POS....
The P6X58D Premium is elite!

The Rampage I dunno I think it costs more than it's worth.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts guys... I do like the color scheme of the Rampage even though it is the formula not the extreme version and the Xtreme Phase of P6X58D is very tempting... Now I see the Asus Sabertooth and word is that it is the second generation X58 and fixes issues seen in the earlier X58 1366... what issues?

Compare all three boards


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

Hard to snub the 5-year warranty of the Sabertooth over the 3 years of the others, too. You'd think the sabertooth would be a bit longer-lasting with that in mind, and might be more ready to handle the abuse overclocking puts on a board...


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just actually got my first Sabertooth x58 in, I didn't use it too much but it took an i7 930 to 4ghz without a hiccup... Personally I am a little weary of it's ability to keep the components cool at high clock speeds and voltages... Lets be honest if the ceram!x was that good they would put it on all their high end boards as well and just do a Rev2 or something.

Even on the P6X58D Prem. I used some double sided tape to mount a 60mm fan to part of the heatsink to help keep it cold after installing a water block on the cpu (980x @ 4.6ghz 24/7). I have no reason to believe it was getting too hot but I like them being perfectly comfortable to hold your fingers on.

The money saved if you are not looking for an extreme clock, I think the Sabertooth would still be a solid option. Sata6 is a joke unless you are running SSD's, you will actually get lower performance numbers due to overhead.


----------



## claylomax (Nov 30, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Have you looked at the P6X58D-E? Newer version, has some stuff cut out like extra lan but has a newer sata 6 controller, supports sata 6 raid. It's on the right.
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7764/asusp6x58dpremium.jpg



But it's much smaller


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)

niko084 said:


> The P6X58D-E is a POS....
> The P6X58D Premium is elite!
> 
> The Rampage I dunno I think it costs more than it's worth.



How do you figure? E beats the UD7 in 2 out 3 http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/x58-usb-3.0-sata-6-gbps,review-31887-13.html

Here's the differences I've found



> P6X58D-E has Marvell® 9128 While P6X58D Premium has Marvell® 9123 Controller. (It means the E version has a better controller and supports RAID better)
> 
> P6X58D-E also has better VIA® VT6308P controller while the P6X58D Premium has VIA® VT6308 (IEEE 1394)
> 
> ...



and of course the E is notably cheaper.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How do you figure? E beats the UD7 in 2 out 3 http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/x58-usb-3.0-sata-6-gbps,review-31887-13.html
> 
> Here's the differences



I say someone doesn't know how to overclock... I wont deny the P6X58D Premium is a PITA to clock, but I have used about 20 of them an 4-5 of the E's.... They are not as good, they are not as stable, and I have burned up 2.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd say you're both making a good point and I appreciate the posts....


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

Urlyin said:


> I'd say you're both making a good point and I appreciate the posts....



No problem, what kind clock speed are you looking for something to run near stock a decent mild 24/7 clock or are you looking to bench the beast and pickup some HWbot points?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

niko084 said:


> No problem, what kind clock speed are you looking for something to run near stock a decent mild 24/7 clock or are you looking to bench the beast and pickup some HWbot points?



Not looking to get killer OC no time for that anymore...  something above stock 24 /7... I already use water cooling and will use my 5970 and perhaps upgrade my CPU wb...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)

The Formula has the same chipset updates the E has, given how close the premium and formula are priced that'd be the tipping point for me.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

ROG Connect  Anyone use?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

I have..works great on Maximus III Gene...what would you like to know?


Personally, only good for benching, or initial clocking. Offers voltage control and monitoring, access to power buttons, etc, POST reader.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I have..works great on Maximus III Gene...what would you like to know?
> 
> 
> Personally, only good for benching, or initial clocking. Offers voltage control and monitoring, access to power buttons, etc, POST reader.



Just looking for goodies that would push me towards one..... SupremeFX X-Fi 2 also on the Rampage... though I'd be just as content with Realtek.. I 'm leaning towards the Sabertooth only because of the price ... mo monies for CPU and or memory


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't say I have, nor would I personally I just dislike the idea of software controlled overclocking from the OS.

If you aren't looking for a lot I would grab a sabertooth and if you feel the need at any time you could fairly easily mount a fan to the heatsink, or if you don't mind taking a bit of time you could figure out a way to mount something.

The chipset didn't get close to it's thermal limit, I had mine up to around 50c in a 72F room with an i7 930 @ 4ghz after about 2 hours of OCCT with HT on. According to Intel the chipset is good to 100c, so it should realistically be alright.

I am waiting on a 980x to arrive, when it does if you have not gotten something by then I will clock her up in that board and post some my results if I remember, I have an IR stat so I'll post some numbers of the chipset as well.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks again everyone ... I'm gonna roll on the Sabertooth


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

PS: If you want to sell that DFI x48 and possibly the cpu depending on what it is, maybe the ram shoot me a PM, I have a friend who maybe interested, he is still on a 650SLI and a Q6600 B3 and is passively looking for an upgrade.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Can't say I have, nor would I personally I just dislike the idea of software controlled overclocking from the OS.



ROG Connect is NOT just software overclocking from within the OS. It's a combination of a software interface running on a completely differnt machine, and on-board hardware, that allows real-time adjustments to clocks and voltages from that other PC, external to the board that has the ROG Connect hardware.

Because the ROG Connect software interfaces directly with the board's hardware, both monitoring and actual voltage changes are far more consistent, and as well, they can be done when the ROG Connect board itself is powered down.

Yes, you read that right, voltage adjustments and temperature monitor works even if the ROG Connect board is powered down...great for benching under extreme cooling, when you might need to be below a certain temperature before booting the ROG Connect board. Watch the temps drop, click the power button, and then you can watch the POST reader to see when and what causes a failed boot...


I must digress though, that it's usefulness is pretty much exclusively to benchers, and not for 24-7 users.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Urlyin said:


> Thanks again everyone ... I'm gonna roll on the Sabertooth



I was goint to say:  Once you throw the Sabertooth in the mix, it is hard to pick either of the other boards.  The Sabertooth has the price advantage and will handle a reasonable 24/7 clock with ease and seems to have every feature that most people will ever need.

Have fun with the new board!


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 30, 2010)

If it's up to me I would just grab the one that matches my color scheme!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Because the ROG Connect software interfaces directly with the board's hardware, both monitoring and actual voltage changes are far more consistent, and as well, they can be done when the ROG Connect board itself is powered down.



Good to know, thanks for the insight.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Good to know, thanks for the insight.



No problem. Typically I feel the same as you do..the ASUS TurboV software is the OS clocking tool, and *the changes you make there are also made in bios*, and I am not comfortable with using this software because of that...one slightly corrupt command, and the board could be nerf'd. the whoel idea behind ROG conenct is that you should be commanding the board from a machine already known to be stable, so any problem like with TurboV, should never be any issue.


So, back to Urlyin, if the Sabertooth has this TurboV software, don't use it!


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> ROG Connect is NOT just software overclocking from within the OS. It's a combination of a software interface running on a completely differnt machine, and on-board hardware, that allows real-time adjustments to clocks and voltages from that other PC, external to the board that has the ROG Connect hardware.
> 
> Because the ROG Connect software interfaces directly with the board's hardware, both monitoring and actual voltage changes are far more consistent, and as well, they can be done when the ROG Connect board itself is powered down.
> 
> ...




Yeah but that's the kinda of stuff I like to get into... to much going on for it to be used much



newtekie1 said:


> I was goint to say:  Once you throw the Sabertooth in the mix, it is hard to pick either of the other boards.  The Sabertooth has the price advantage and will handle a reasonable 24/7 clock with ease and seems to have every feature that most people will ever need.
> 
> Have fun with the new board!



Thanks Newtekie I thought about price advantage as well which could mean a 960 instead of a 930....


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

niko084 said:


> PS: If you want to sell that DFI x48 and possibly the cpu depending on what it is, maybe the ram shoot me a PM, I have a friend who maybe interested, he is still on a 650SLI and a Q6600 B3 and is passively looking for an upgrade.



Been a solid board with a q9650 at 3.9GHz OCZ memory 2@2gb and Powercolor 5970 wc... won't be till after xmas I'll def keep you in mind...



avatar_raq said:


> If it's up to me I would just grab the one that matches my color scheme!



I have an old Thermaltake Tai Chi and color scheme really isn't a requirement... 




cadaveca said:


> No problem. Typically I feel the same as you do..the ASUS TurboV software is the OS clocking tool, and *the changes you make there are also made in bios*, and I am not comfortable with using this software because of that...one slightly corrupt command, and the board could be nerf'd. the whoel idea behind ROG conenct is that you should be commanding the board from a machine already known to be stable, so any problem like with TurboV, should never be any issue.
> 
> 
> So, back to Urlyin, if the Sabertooth has this TurboV software, don't use it!



Never did like using mobo OC software...


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Urlyin said:


> I have an old Thermaltake Tai Chi and color scheme really isn't a requirement...



I always wanted a Tai Chi, never could afford it though, and by the time I could they were hard to find and I moved on to loving Lian-Li cases.

Are you still using the orignal water cooling, or have you upgraded since then?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I always wanted a Tai Chi, never could afford it though, and by the time I could they were hard to find and I moved on to loving Lian-Li cases.
> 
> Are you still using the orignal water cooling, or have you upgraded since then?



No I've updated original water cooling a long time ago.....


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 1, 2010)

The sabertooth seems like a bit of enigma in the asus line. It's their cheapest fullsized board but seems as capable as any other and has a longer warranty. Something they'd normal use as an excuse to charge a premium for.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 1, 2010)

Just grab the Rampage Edition! They are robust and has better build...


----------



## shadowthor (Dec 6, 2010)

I would go for the Rampage considering there are almost the same price (at least in Canada they are).


----------



## shawnm468004 (Oct 27, 2012)

i have an asus sabertooth x58 and i hate it. the sound only works part of the time. i am waiting for my rampage 3 formula to be delivered so i can replace the sabertooth. if you are thinking of getting the sabertooth do some research. google it and you will see that a lot of people are having problems with the onboard sound. Also, if you want to sli 2 gtx 580s they will be right on top of each other. not enough room between the two cards. with the formula you can use the 1 and 3 pcie slots and have plenty of room. and if you sli on the sabertooth you lose the pci slot because it will be covered.


----------

